# Yet Another Craftsman 113 Saw Blog



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*And so it begins...*

So after several years of wanting a shop building, or to at least be able to set up a small shop in the garage, the garage option presented itself and I've been working towards making part of one side of the garage into something usable for woodworking. I'd finally reached the goal I'd been trying to get to, which is having it to the point I could bring my dad's table saw to the house so I can actually get some projects going. Like so many others, my dad had bought a Craftsman 113 series (it's a mid-90's model: 113.299410). It fortunately came with the XR2424 fence, but having used it when the saw was at my mom's house, I knew I'd want something better on it when it became mine.

Thursday of last week I was finally able to disassemble the saw, remove it from the base dad had built and bring it home. Overall it's in great shape. The top had at one point gotten a spot of rust on it which I had cleaned off. Now it's got several little rust spots from me dripping sweat all over it while taking it apart. Didn't get a pic of it before bringing it home, but took a couple after I did. 








I sat it on the base sideways when I got it home just to roll it into the garage.









Here you can see the front of the base. Dad was the accountant for a cabinet company and managed to "obtain" several cabinet doors (almost none of which match), some drawer fronts, and lots of oak scrap. You can see he put some of all those things to use in building the base.

First order of business for the saw was to give it a good cleaning inside the case. It wasn't too terribly bad, but there was some gunking of lube on the height and tilt screws. Blew it out with the air compressor gun, then vacuumed it out. After that gave the appropriate parts a good going over with dry lube. Also noticed that the threaded rod for the tilt has a slight bend in it. Doesn't affect the operation so I'm not too worried about it.









After cleaning and lubing, I got it set back on the base facing the right direction and was going to reattach it, but my stepson was hovering over me like a buzzard over road kill because he needed to go to Autozone so I wasn't able to get anything else done. Tonight I'm going to try to get back out there and finish reattaching it to the base, reattach the motor (which I have a link belt for that I'll be adding), and get the rust spots off the top. Once those things are done I have a Delta T3 fence for it I'd already bought, so installing that will be next. Once I get the fence on, the wings reinstalled, and everything aligned I have a few pieces of a scrapbooking table I'm building for the wife I need to trim down on it. Once that's done I have other plans for the saw. While the base my dad built for it is functional enough, I want to build a workstation that will incorporate my table router. I still haven't decided whether to build the table I have into the workstation, or just parts of it. I'll probably just use parts of it though. I've done a lot of looking around and will probably build something similar to the one Greg Wurst did- http://lumberjocks.com/gwurst/blog/4414. I'm also debating on adding a fold down outfeed table to it. Just have to see which direction all this takes me.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

jonlruss said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> So after several years of wanting a shop building, or to at least be able to set up a small shop in the garage, the garage option presented itself and I've been working towards making part of one side of the garage into something usable for woodworking. I'd finally reached the goal I'd been trying to get to, which is having it to the point I could bring my dad's table saw to the house so I can actually get some projects going. Like so many others, my dad had bought a Craftsman 113 series (it's a mid-90's model: 113.299410). It fortunately came with the XR2424 fence, but having used it when the saw was at my mom's house, I knew I'd want something better on it when it became mine.
> 
> ...


Those are good saws.
Well worth the time to clean them up.
I keep reading about people tossing them for the latest greatest saw !
My FIRST table saw was a metal one that grandpa built. The fence was held tight by c clamps. NO up or down for the blade, no angle cut. This was run by a 1/4 washing machine motor ? 1725 RPM.
Can you IMAGINE when I got to college and used a unisaw, all the bells and whistles ?
Whem I got out of college I bought a new craftsman 113…....no stand, .I built the stand,added router table, dust collection and put it on wheels. I still have that saw today. Rewired the motor once.
Good luck with your table saw and enjoy !


----------



## MIThumb (Feb 29, 2016)

jonlruss said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> So after several years of wanting a shop building, or to at least be able to set up a small shop in the garage, the garage option presented itself and I've been working towards making part of one side of the garage into something usable for woodworking. I'd finally reached the goal I'd been trying to get to, which is having it to the point I could bring my dad's table saw to the house so I can actually get some projects going. Like so many others, my dad had bought a Craftsman 113 series (it's a mid-90's model: 113.299410). It fortunately came with the XR2424 fence, but having used it when the saw was at my mom's house, I knew I'd want something better on it when it became mine.
> 
> ...


I need to know if you have an owners manual for your saw (113.299410) and if I could get a copy?


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

jonlruss said:


> *And so it begins...*
> 
> So after several years of wanting a shop building, or to at least be able to set up a small shop in the garage, the garage option presented itself and I've been working towards making part of one side of the garage into something usable for woodworking. I'd finally reached the goal I'd been trying to get to, which is having it to the point I could bring my dad's table saw to the house so I can actually get some projects going. Like so many others, my dad had bought a Craftsman 113 series (it's a mid-90's model: 113.299410). It fortunately came with the XR2424 fence, but having used it when the saw was at my mom's house, I knew I'd want something better on it when it became mine.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I have it, I'm just not sure where right now. I'll try and find it and see if I can get it scanned for you. Might take me a day or so.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Short Update*

Not much to add. Haven't gotten to put in as much time on the saw as I've wanted the last few days what with the non-woodworking parts of my life getting in the way. Got the miter slot aligned with the blade as well as I could using a very uncooperative combination square. I have a dial indicator, but need to make a base for it that'll fit in the miter slot. Just using the combo square the slot was a good 1/16" off which from cuts I had made on it before bringing it home is what I expected.

I remounted the motor and when I turned the saw on, it vibrated quite a bit. When I disassembled the saw for transport I took the motor off the mount instead of taking off the mount with the motor still attached so the pulleys may not be aligned (let that be a lesson to you kids). I couldn't find a straightedge narrow enough to be able to get it up in the base well enough to check the alignment. It's possible it was just that the belt had set it's shape from having sat though. I replaced it with the link belt and it runs nice and smooth with that belt. Probably wouldn't pass the nickel test, but it's not bad.

I'm replacing the original switch with a paddle switch from Rockler. Since the paddle switch has a pigtail cord that the saw is supposed to plug into I removed the power cord from the motor, then opened up the case of the original switch to remove the cord that has the plug from it. Wasn't able to get the cord with the plug attached to the motor as the blade connectors on the motor are a bit wider than the ones in the switch. Went and got new connectors, but haven't connected them to the cord wires yet.

Also got a small start on adding the Delta T3 fence. I'm still kind of going back and forth on whether to drill the cast iron table or the fence rail. From what I've read most people drill the fence rail so that's most likely what I'll do. I kind of like the thought of doing it on the drill press but I need to get a new belt for it first.

Going to try to at least get the switch done before the weekend. Would like to get the fence done as well but don't know I'm going to get to spend that much time on it before Saturday.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

jonlruss said:


> *Short Update*
> 
> Not much to add. Haven't gotten to put in as much time on the saw as I've wanted the last few days what with the non-woodworking parts of my life getting in the way. Got the miter slot aligned with the blade as well as I could using a very uncooperative combination square. I have a dial indicator, but need to make a base for it that'll fit in the miter slot. Just using the combo square the slot was a good 1/16" off which from cuts I had made on it before bringing it home is what I expected.
> 
> ...


cast iron drills a lot easier than the fence rail.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*A bit more progress*

Thought I'd be done with my immediate plans for the saw, but real life along with 100+ temperatures have conspired to keep me out of the garage. After a few fits and starts on getting the fence done, I finally got finished installing it last Saturday. Good thing one of the other times I had started it that I didn't finish as I found I had measured from the blade wrong for my zero line. Having gotten that straightened out I figured it'd be smooth sailing from then on I was wrong. I had decided to drill the cast iron of the saw table and use the existing holes in the rails. Started on the front of the table and it went great. Until…








The hole was right next to a web under the table top. So, after much cussing and debating on how to proceed I decided to use the grinder to notch the web just enough to get the nut to fit. Somewhat to my amazement I got it without too much trouble and the rail snugged right up.

















Then to the back rail I went and having learned my lesson from the front of the table before I started any drilling I checked for webbing. Turned out one of the holes I was going to have to drill was not only right next to a web again, but went through the case of the saw right at the corner. Ok, new plan. For the back I'm drilling holes in the rail. A drill, a bit of patience and a little 3-in-1 oil later I had my holes. From there on it was smooth sailing. Getting the fence aligned got a little aggravating at a couple of points but nothing major. It's all done now and glides like it's on ice.for the most part.









Next project was mounting the paddle switch. I have some angle aluminum I found in dad's shop that I thought would make a perfect mount for the switch. So, mounted the metal cutting blade to the band saw and got to work… right up until the piece was too big for the way I was needing to cut it (dad's 9" Ryobi band saw. I keep hoping to upgrade to a 14" before too long). Not to be deterred I got the angle grinder out and in no time was done with my cutting. A little bending and I had my mount.








The plan is to weld the part I bent and then mount it under the fence rail. I got the torch out along with the welding rod (for lack of a better term), and started at it. I guess my step son ran most of the propane out of the cylinder though as I couldn't keep the torch lit so that brought my little plan to an abrupt halt. I had gotten into the garage late to do this and since it was getting later. I decided to call it quits for the night. Going out of town for the weekend so not sure when I'll be able to get back out there. I'm getting kind of itchy to though. The end of phase 1 is near an end and I want to finish.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Phase 1 complete*

I was able to spend a little time in the garage this weekend and finish up what I'm calling phase 1 of my table saw project. The saw's been cleaned, lubed, tuned, a new fence installed, and now the paddle switch and a power strip have been added. I really like the way the mount for the switch turned out. It's solid and not in the way while being easily accessible. I still couldn't get the aluminum weld to work. I think my propane torch just couldn't get the heat high enough, or maybe it was just me running out of patience with it. Either way, I went with metal angle to secure the piece I'd bent over to create the "top" of the mount.









After some back and forth on exactly what I wanted to do as far as power for the saw I decided to mount a surge protected power strip on the back. It really wouldn't have been much of a decision except that dad had a Craftsman Automatic Power Switch so he could use his shop vac for dust collection, and I wanted to use it to connect my dust collector. Also, when I build the workstation base for the saw I'll just reuse that same set up and swap out which cord is plugged into the power switch for when I use the router.








As I was thinking about the router, I realized I could use the switch that came with the table saw for the router when it gets installed. Just seemed like a better idea than the light switch I have in the router table now.

The cords definitely look a mess, but it is organized. The cord for the power strip is 15' and really adds to the fuster cluck look in the pic because it'd been in the box for so long. I'm sure before too long it'll relax from the heat of sitting in the garage and not look such a tangle. Although I really consider this part of the project done, I'm going to recheck all the alignments before I start using the saw just for my own peace of mind. Now that I've reached this point I need to finish the scrapbooking table I promised SWMBO, and then I'll start the workstation base for the saw. I've already started drawing plans for it and at this point it's looking like I'll have a good bit of storage which makes me one happy camper as it may mean that I won't have to build the cabinet I had been planning for my power tools. It'll probably be end of the year, or early next year before I can start the workstation which I know will be eating at me, but I've got a commitment that's going to take up most of my evenings and part of my weekends for the next few months unless I can squeeze in the time for it. I think dad would approve of what I've done with his saw so far.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

jonlruss said:


> *Phase 1 complete*
> 
> I was able to spend a little time in the garage this weekend and finish up what I'm calling phase 1 of my table saw project. The saw's been cleaned, lubed, tuned, a new fence installed, and now the paddle switch and a power strip have been added. I really like the way the mount for the switch turned out. It's solid and not in the way while being easily accessible. I still couldn't get the aluminum weld to work. I think my propane torch just couldn't get the heat high enough, or maybe it was just me running out of patience with it. Either way, I went with metal angle to secure the piece I'd bent over to create the "top" of the mount.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. Defiantly got to get the work done for the wife, before Wasting time on a silly little shop workstation.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Short interim post*

Took a little time over the weekend to check alignment of the saw. Miter to blade was good but the fence needed tweaking. Made a few test cuts on some long pegboard scrap and it was spot on. Turns out the power strip I added to the back of the base just doesn't have the umph to handle the saw so I'm going to have to replace it. I had a feeling that might happen so I'm not surprised. Best thing was Half Price Books had a sale going and I hit the jackpot on old issues of Woodsmith and Shopnotes along with a few issues of Wood. Lots of good ideas among them for the workstation base. Has me even more excited about building one whenever I can get to it.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Back to work*

I finally had a chance to get back to building a mobile workstation for my saw. After much back and forth I finally settled on my design. A few weeks ago the wife was gone for the weekend so I decided it was a good time to get started. That weekend the only thing I got done was the mobile base, but at least I felt like I was on my way. I kind of wavered on where to pick up next with it the following weekend and decided the router top extension wing made sense. I got to work on that, making the top out of two glued up slabs of 1/2" MDF. The frame for the top was going to be 3/4" red oak so I got to work on that as well. The next day I got an early start and cut the top down to fit the frame. The result? Well, let's just say I don't need to be mentally doing math before 9 AM with no caffeine in me.










Ok, back up plan. The top is going to be plywood, and I'll brace it underneath. The supports are located so once I have the router plate installed, the ends will extend over the supports 1/8" at each end. I'm hoping that'll help prevent any warping from the weight.









In an effort to prevent warping, and to attach the top to the frame, I also put support blocks along the inside of the frame.










And my wife thinks I'm crazy when I say I don't have enough clamps. Silly girl.

This last weekend I got the plastic laminate attached to the plywood top and was able to test fit the whole thing onto the saw.



















The laminate is about a hair higher than the frame in a couple of places, but once I actually get it screwed on that should pull it even. I also have most of the downdraft table for the other extension wing done, but no pictures yet.

One thing that did happen this weekend that made me realize it was a good thing I decided to get started on this in earnest was at one point when I was moving the saw something went wrong. There was no loud crack or anything to make me go "Oh crap what went wrong?" It's just the front of the base slowly got shorter. I'm not certain yet exactly what happened, but I think the front part of the bottom may have collapsed up into the base. The front of it sits on the floor now, and from the back this is the only thing that gives me any idea of what could've happened.









Last night I got most of the main vertical pieces for the base cut and will hopefully be able to make major progress this weekend. I really have high hopes for how this is going to turn out. I'm also quite anxious to get the saw off the base it's on now so I can see what happened underneath.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Getting there*

Was able to get quite a bit done this weekend. I had most of the parts already cut from last weekend so this weekend was mostly assembling and painting.

This is the mobile base that was already done.









Saturday everything was moving along pretty smoothly in spite of the heat. For the sake of working space and air circulation, I moved out to the driveway and set up a canopy. I thought I was going to make it further, but late in the afternoon, I was inside taking a cooling off break when I heard thunder. I had no idea there was even a slim chance of rain, so I headed outside and it was definitely coming. I thought about leaving everything and hoping for the best, but decided I'd better call it instead. I got everything back in the garage and took down the canopy. As it turned out, I probably could've kept working as it never rained hard, it was just steady. I thought it was still a decent day's work though.









During the night the rain stopped so Sunday morning we were back to just hot, but much more humid of course. Moved out to the driveway again and got the other big vertical piece attached, then painted.









I ended up taking a lot more breaks on Sunday. Like I said, the humidity was higher, and I'd really pushed a little harder on Saturday than I'd thought. I stayed well hydrated, but the heat just sucks it out of you after a while. Near the end of the day I was at a point I could move the saw onto the new stand. I needed to check the fit for everything. This also gave me a chance to finally see what was going on with the old base. Sure enough, the front had collapsed just as I'd thought. I'm still not exactly sure why it happened the way it did. I wasn't putting extra pressure or weight on it. I guess it was just it's time to go.


















By the end of the day I had most of it assembled. The saw needs to come back off of it as I need to make a couple of adjustments on the stand and paint. The area right below the saw is for dust collection and will have a hose connection on the back. Below that is going to be a drawer for blades and jigs for the saw. To the right will be a couple of smaller drawers to hold some of my other power tools. At the end on the right will be a bank of drawers with a downdraft table above. To the left of the saw will be the router station. With a large drawer below to hold my routers. You can see the old base to the left which gives a small idea of the size difference between the two. In the background on the right is the frame for the router top and the box for the downdraft table. SWMBO is gone this week so I'm going to try and work in the evenings to get done before she comes home. This has been quite the project and required more brain wracking than I thought it would. It'll be totally worth it in the end though. Already moving it around has been so much easier than the old base, even before it collapsed. One thing I did notice though was when I was moving it back into the garage, I kind of high centered on the transition from the slope of the driveway to the floor of the garage. I think I'll add a couple of smaller fixed wheels in the center of base on the front and back that will be up high enough to only be usable when going over that hump.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*A little further*

After not being able to get any work on my workstation done the previous two weekends, I finally got to spend some time on it this past weekend. There wasn't huge progress, but it was a step forward. I got the saw actually attached to the base finally, and installed the router table extension. I also got the sides for the drawer that goes under the saw cut and painted. I also installed the slides for it to the case.









I plan on making a fence for the router that will attach to the saw fence. It looks like it should work and I'll even be able to use the tape measure on the left end of the rail for the router (if I even need to).









One thing I never even thought of, but worked out perfectly was the location of the switch. as it turns out the bracket I made for the switch overlaps the side just a bit. Means it didn't have to be relocated, and now it's more secure. 









One problem I did run into though was at the other end. I'm not sure how I missed it, but I made the frame for the downdraft table about 3/4" of an inch short, and about 1/8" too tall so that's going to have to be redone. I'm just glad I found it out before having it completely done. The router top does overhang that end about half an inch, but that was planned, so I'm really not sure what happened. Well, as I always say, if it was perfect it'd be because someone other than me did it.









Unfortunately, this next weekend is already booked up timewise as well so it'll be a couple of weeks before I can get back to this again.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Still plodding along*

Once again with weather and other commitments I haven't made a lot of progress. Also the fact that I've been devoting the time I have worked on this on the router end has slowed me down. Over the last few weeks I got the opening for the router plate and the miter track cut out, got the router, plate, and track mounted. It didn't take too long to get that done. The rest though has been chewing up much more time than I anticipated. Other than a large bottom drawer to hold routers, I didn't really get very specific in what I was going to do either side of the enclosure for the router as I wasn't certain exactly how much space I was going to need to accommodate the router hanging down. This weekend I managed to finish one side. Just one drawer, a slide out bit holder, and the chase for the electrical. You wouldn't think it'd have taken me this long. I haven't really worked with 1/2" plywood before, and have only built one drawer prior to this, and for some reason those two things combined to really confuse the crap out of me. At any rate, that side's done now, and other than making one drawer shorter to allow for the dust collection, the other side should go faster.

As I'd planned, I used the switch that had come with the table saw for the router. The only problem with it is that it sticks out a little further than I'd like, but it doesn't seem to be so much that it'll be a problem.









The covering for the router cord was split pretty badly near where it entered the router. Also it was going to be a lot of unnecessary cord in the enclosure. Since the router's being dedicated for table use only, I didn't have a problem with shortening it up to be only a couple of feet long. Also removed the handles to save a little more space.









The chase for the electrical isn't much. The screws coming through are from a couple of hangers on the front for me to hang the saw fence on when it's not being used. I don't think they'll present a problem for the cords, but will probably still take them out and grind off the points just to be sure. When I got everything connected, I plugged a fan into the receptacle to test it out. Popped the breaker three times before I figured out the problem was that I had my white and black wires backwards on the switch. Got that fixed and it works perfectly.









Once I'm done with the drawers for the other side of the router enclosure and the one on the bottom this side will be done and I'll start working on the downdraft table end. I already have everything worked out for that end so it should go much quicker. All I need is time… *sigh*


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*And on we go*

When I started this project one thing I thought as I went through the blogs of others was, how can it take so long? Here I am months after starting and boy do I get it now. Between family obligations, vacation, getting sick, weather, and only getting so many hours over a weekend that can be devoted to it I really understand now.

At any rate, the last two weekends I've managed to get in a little more time working on this. Unfortunately I got a late start on Saturday, if I'd had those three hours to spend on this, I'd probably have the router table end done. I've got all the drawers either side of the router compartment done now.









The bottom one on the left is only 14" as opposed to the others being 16". This was partly planned as I originally was going to run the dust collection out the side, but after some consideration I realized the bottom of the router compartment was the same as the bottom of the dust collection box below the saw so going out the back made sense (especially since I was going to be drawing air in through the access door). In order to help feed the dust that way I put a piece of laminate in the bottom with it run up the sides a few inches.










I went back and forth a bit over whether the access door should be a solid piece, or frame and panel. I decided for the sake of time and ease to go the solid piece route. I had a 4" blast gate with nothing else to do, so I cut the hose extension off one side, cut a 4" hole in the door and mounted it there. I figure that way I can adjust the air flow to whatever's going to work best.









I did manage to get some of the parts for the bottom drawer cut, but it was getting late and I wasn't sure how much daylight I had left so I called it a day. I'm hoping the weather will be nice this coming weekend, and for the long weekend coming up so I can try and make some major progress before getting too deeply into the holidays.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

jonlruss said:


> *And on we go*
> 
> When I started this project one thing I thought as I went through the blogs of others was, how can it take so long? Here I am months after starting and boy do I get it now. Between family obligations, vacation, getting sick, weather, and only getting so many hours over a weekend that can be devoted to it I really understand now.
> 
> ...


Great build, and great write up!


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

jonlruss said:


> *And on we go*
> 
> When I started this project one thing I thought as I went through the blogs of others was, how can it take so long? Here I am months after starting and boy do I get it now. Between family obligations, vacation, getting sick, weather, and only getting so many hours over a weekend that can be devoted to it I really understand now.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Once I'm all done I'll probably do a project write up on it and possibly include the drawings I did even though I didn't adhere to them completely.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Almost done with one end*

Was able to finish the bottom drawer on the router table end of the workstation. I also decided to splurge (yeah, right) and bought some wood knobs for the drawers. The metal pull on the big drawer is clearance from Lowe's. I found about a dozen like this for 82 cents each. Couldn't pass that up. They were cheaper than the wood knobs at 87 cents lol. Also I think they'll be better for the larger drawers that'll have more weight in them.



















Once I had all of this done, I moved everything from my stand alone router table into the workstation. I still have a couple of routers to put in the bottom drawer, but other than that I'm done with the old table. Just need to take off the casters and it'll go to the curb and finally be out of the way.


----------



## hnau (Nov 30, 2016)

jonlruss said:


> *Almost done with one end*
> 
> Was able to finish the bottom drawer on the router table end of the workstation. I also decided to splurge (yeah, right) and bought some wood knobs for the drawers. The metal pull on the big drawer is clearance from Lowe's. I found about a dozen like this for 82 cents each. Couldn't pass that up. They were cheaper than the wood knobs at 87 cents lol. Also I think they'll be better for the larger drawers that'll have more weight in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhuvi (Dec 1, 2016)

jonlruss said:


> *Almost done with one end*
> 
> Was able to finish the bottom drawer on the router table end of the workstation. I also decided to splurge (yeah, right) and bought some wood knobs for the drawers. The metal pull on the big drawer is clearance from Lowe's. I found about a dozen like this for 82 cents each. Couldn't pass that up. They were cheaper than the wood knobs at 87 cents lol. Also I think they'll be better for the larger drawers that'll have more weight in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

jonlruss said:


> *Almost done with one end*
> 
> Was able to finish the bottom drawer on the router table end of the workstation. I also decided to splurge (yeah, right) and bought some wood knobs for the drawers. The metal pull on the big drawer is clearance from Lowe's. I found about a dozen like this for 82 cents each. Couldn't pass that up. They were cheaper than the wood knobs at 87 cents lol. Also I think they'll be better for the larger drawers that'll have more weight in them.
> 
> ...


Router table looks great!


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

jonlruss said:


> *Almost done with one end*
> 
> Was able to finish the bottom drawer on the router table end of the workstation. I also decided to splurge (yeah, right) and bought some wood knobs for the drawers. The metal pull on the big drawer is clearance from Lowe's. I found about a dozen like this for 82 cents each. Couldn't pass that up. They were cheaper than the wood knobs at 87 cents lol. Also I think they'll be better for the larger drawers that'll have more weight in them.
> 
> ...





> Router table looks great!
> 
> - RibsBrisket4me


Thanks!


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Can I have that time back?*

Well I didn't get to really put in anymore time over the long weekend than I would have over a regular weekend. Actually even less, so not a lot of progress. Did add a line to draw dust out of the router enclosure to where I'll connect to it in the back of the workstation. I know I really shouldn't have a 90 degree turn in the line but it's a fairly small enclosure and I never really expected to be able to draw all of the dust anyway.









Apart from that, all I got done was lining the dust collection are below the saw with laminate after putting in a piece separating the router dust line.. I probably didn't really need to add the laminate, but I figured it might help move the sawdust.

I've had the stand that dad had built for the saw in the back yard. I held on to it figuring I'd get a picture of it next to the new workstation once it was done. However, I never covered it so it got badly weathered and I decided it needed to go. I did get a couple of shots of it next to the workstation though.
















As you can see the new stand isn't a lot deeper than the old one, but is a good bit longer. The old one's actually a little shorter than shown here because I had it on a furniture dolly.

It was also time for the old router table to go so I went ahead and took a pic of it as well. When I built it, I had two limiting factors. One, the top was a laminate top dad already had in his shop. It was just the right size to fit between the fence rails on the table saw which I wanted. Two, I wanted it to be tall enough to match the height of the saw table. It worked out well after I was done and that's part of the reason when I decided to start this project that I'd have the router table be a part of it. It's really what I was already used to. Now I have pretty much the same set up, it's just integrated instead of being stand alone. Also I now have a little more storage too.


----------



## hnau (Nov 30, 2016)

jonlruss said:


> *Can I have that time back?*
> 
> Well I didn't get to really put in anymore time over the long weekend than I would have over a regular weekend. Actually even less, so not a lot of progress. Did add a line to draw dust out of the router enclosure to where I'll connect to it in the back of the workstation. I know I really shouldn't have a 90 degree turn in the line but it's a fairly small enclosure and I never really expected to be able to draw all of the dust anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhuvi (Dec 1, 2016)

jonlruss said:


> *Can I have that time back?*
> 
> Well I didn't get to really put in anymore time over the long weekend than I would have over a regular weekend. Actually even less, so not a lot of progress. Did add a line to draw dust out of the router enclosure to where I'll connect to it in the back of the workstation. I know I really shouldn't have a 90 degree turn in the line but it's a fairly small enclosure and I never really expected to be able to draw all of the dust anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Another drawer down*

Had a little time this past weekend and was able to get another drawer done in spite of the rain. I cleaned and arranged a little so I had enough room at the garage door to be able to spin the workstation around and face it out the opened door. I had already made the pieces for this drawer but after deciding to do the router end, just left them until I got back to it. At the time I tried mixing some of the gray paint I have with some white and for some reason it didn't make the lighter gray I wanted, so I just painted them white. This was before I decided to start leaving the drawers bare and just spraying them with a clear coat. I really like how big this is so I can store blades and jigs for the table saw as well as for the circular saw.









After I was done the thought struck me, why did I overlap the front instead of recessing it like I did on the end? I really couldn't come up with an answer other than "I don't know." I may go back and cut down the front, and move the slides back so that it'll recess. Right now it doesn't really bother me enough to.









With Christmas looming I may not have a chance to get back to this for a while. I'm hoping maybe I can though. I'd really like to get the two slightly smaller drawers that go in to the right of this one done.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Who was messing with the thermostat?*

Got to spend a little time working on Saturday. Had hoped for an earlier start since the weather was going to be nice most of the day, but had to run some errands with SWMBO in the morning. Knew this might be my last chance to actually be able to work in the driveway with nice weather so I'd really hoped to get to a point that what I had left I could do in the garage with it closed up. I managed to get the three drawers and faces that are going next to the one large drawer below the saw done along with the dadoes for the bottoms of the drawers going in the end where the down draft table will be. I wasn't able to get them installed though. By the time I called it quits, the temp had dropped from about 72 when I started to about 45 at my last check before starting to clean up. The wind had shifted to the north and was gusting to probably 20 mph, and while it wasn't freezing cold, it was a real pita. Even if it had just been the temp dropping I probably would've stuck it out a bit longer, but the wind really was getting to be a nuisance. Weather's supposed to be nice again this weekend, so maybe between all the Christmas-ing I'll be able to get those drawers installed.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

jonlruss said:


> *Who was messing with the thermostat?*
> 
> Got to spend a little time working on Saturday. Had hoped for an earlier start since the weather was going to be nice most of the day, but had to run some errands with SWMBO in the morning. Knew this might be my last chance to actually be able to work in the driveway with nice weather so I'd really hoped to get to a point that what I had left I could do in the garage with it closed up. I managed to get the three drawers and faces that are going next to the one large drawer below the saw done along with the dadoes for the bottoms of the drawers going in the end where the down draft table will be. I wasn't able to get them installed though. By the time I called it quits, the temp had dropped from about 72 when I started to about 45 at my last check before starting to clean up. The wind had shifted to the north and was gusting to probably 20 mph, and while it wasn't freezing cold, it was a real pita. Even if it had just been the temp dropping I probably would've stuck it out a bit longer, but the wind really was getting to be a nuisance. Weather's supposed to be nice again this weekend, so maybe between all the Christmas-ing I'll be able to get those drawers installed.


Hope the weather is cooperating for you.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

jonlruss said:


> *Who was messing with the thermostat?*
> 
> Got to spend a little time working on Saturday. Had hoped for an earlier start since the weather was going to be nice most of the day, but had to run some errands with SWMBO in the morning. Knew this might be my last chance to actually be able to work in the driveway with nice weather so I'd really hoped to get to a point that what I had left I could do in the garage with it closed up. I managed to get the three drawers and faces that are going next to the one large drawer below the saw done along with the dadoes for the bottoms of the drawers going in the end where the down draft table will be. I wasn't able to get them installed though. By the time I called it quits, the temp had dropped from about 72 when I started to about 45 at my last check before starting to clean up. The wind had shifted to the north and was gusting to probably 20 mph, and while it wasn't freezing cold, it was a real pita. Even if it had just been the temp dropping I probably would've stuck it out a bit longer, but the wind really was getting to be a nuisance. Weather's supposed to be nice again this weekend, so maybe between all the Christmas-ing I'll be able to get those drawers installed.


Thanks, I'd love to say it has but it hasn't really lately. Cold or rain for the most part. This Saturday is supposed to be nice with the exception of a chance of rain. I'm hoping it'll hold off for me. Even if it doesn't I'll probably still see what I can get done.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

*Seems like baby steps*

Managed to sneak out to the garage for a couple of hours yesterday and was able to get the three drawers I built the previous weekend installed. I haven't gotten the faces put on them yet, but they're in. The bottom one is rather stubborn. After I got it installed I measured and the opening is about 1/8" smaller than it is at the top so it binds just a bit. Thought maybe I'd spray it with some dry lube to see if that makes it a little smoother. The top drawer has a heavier slide on it as I'm figuring it'll probably get loaded a little more heavily than the other two. They're just under 14" x 22".


----------



## RTV (Dec 28, 2016)

jonlruss said:


> *Seems like baby steps*
> 
> Managed to sneak out to the garage for a couple of hours yesterday and was able to get the three drawers I built the previous weekend installed. I haven't gotten the faces put on them yet, but they're in. The bottom one is rather stubborn. After I got it installed I measured and the opening is about 1/8" smaller than it is at the top so it binds just a bit. Thought maybe I'd spray it with some dry lube to see if that makes it a little smoother. The top drawer has a heavier slide on it as I'm figuring it'll probably get loaded a little more heavily than the other two. They're just under 14" x 22".


Nice work but I wish I could see the detail better.


----------



## jonlruss (May 9, 2015)

jonlruss said:


> *Seems like baby steps*
> 
> Managed to sneak out to the garage for a couple of hours yesterday and was able to get the three drawers I built the previous weekend installed. I haven't gotten the faces put on them yet, but they're in. The bottom one is rather stubborn. After I got it installed I measured and the opening is about 1/8" smaller than it is at the top so it binds just a bit. Thought maybe I'd spray it with some dry lube to see if that makes it a little smoother. The top drawer has a heavier slide on it as I'm figuring it'll probably get loaded a little more heavily than the other two. They're just under 14" x 22".


Thanks, I plan on doing a project write up on it once I'm done. I'll take some new pics then and try to show a little more detail then.


----------

